# Taking the plunge...??'s



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

So I have a call into a groomer that was recommended to me and I have a few questions, other then the actual hair cutting, that I want to ask you all. It seems after my initial conversation with this groomer that her procedure is drop off in the morning pick up in the afternoon. If I drop him off early he'll be first in line and have an earlier pickup. Here are my hopefully not too dumb questions, that might be answered after we speak Monday to confirm the appointment, but I thought I'd do some homework beforehand.
1- If he's there for most of the morning does someone take him out to go to the bathroom? I guess it depends on the set up.
2- If your dog is there over meal time to you bring food?
3- What other services on top of the actual hair cutting should I take advantage of? I know I want nail trimming, but what about anal gland stuff, ear care, special products like conditioner. Anything I should stay away from that just "fluff" (no pun intended)

I will be bringing pictures with me for sure, after I've heard all the nightmare stories dealing with groomers. I am pretty sure I want a body clip to about 2 inches, he hasn't had his hair cut so it's probably measuring at least four inches now. Feet trimmed (pads too) and I want them to trim his eyebrows to match the length of those dreaded short hairs between his eyes that don't fit in a top knot. He isn't too fond of top knots but will tolerate them sometimes, but those short little hairs that never make it in sort of make them useless. I don't want his muzzle or beard clipped at all, I want these hairs on the top to grow out to add enough weight to lay flat.

That's my game plan so if anyone has anything else to add please feel free, you are all so helpful!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I wouldn't feed him, but wonder if others might disagree. Truthfully I never even thought of that. I make sure I tell them not to use any "perfumey" sprays on him.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

good luck!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

If it was me, I think I would put what you DON'T want done in writing, go over it with her and make sure she understands. Like, not shaving the face or between the eyes, or cutting the mustache or beard, if you don't want that done.

I would not want the groomer messing with my dogs' anal glands - that is probably just me - if there is a problem with anal glands, I want that determined and handled by our vet.

Ha, also I would not want any 'bullseye' trimming around my guys' anal region! Oh, and I asked that Finn's stomach area be trimmed when we boarded them recently (as they have a grooming business as well). They trimmed his 'wick' too short - I would have preferred about an inch or so be left on to direct the urine flow better, and it was trimmed right to the end of his penis, causing the urine to shoot way forward. 

I don't think I would take any food or worry about that part. It is just part of a day. I don't know how they deal with the potty issues.

P.S. Please report to us, with photos, your experience.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Jenny, 
Mine spend the day when they goto the groomer. She does take them out, but they usually really have to go when we leave anyway. Let me know if you want to join us for our grooming day. Brady, Dugan and Cassie spend the day there with a bunch of their friends. My groomer does not cage them, so they have lots of playtime during breaks. They go with my Mom's hav, 2 coton de tuleurs that I watch, another hav that I watch, and a mini labradoodle that I watch. Nothing like having friends when going to the groomer. My groomer is in Malvern.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just remember hair grows!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm not a fan for leaving a dog there any longer than you have to. . For some dogs if they're crated in a noisy environment it can be very stressful and lead to a real aversion to grooming.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My personal feeling is that I won't leave Kodi with anyone. I will only use a groomer who allows me to be there with him the whole time. I don't want him there any longer than necessary, and I don't want any "mistakes".


----------



## J and Paul Anka (May 6, 2012)

krandall said:


> My personal feeling is that I won't leave Kodi with anyone. I will only use a groomer who allows me to be there with him the whole time. I don't want him there any longer than necessary, and I don't want any "mistakes".


Agggrrreeed! This allows you to direct what they are doing, even if it is annoying for them. All I know is that even when you give explicit direction, some still manage to do what they think best which in my opinion is not.

Also, give a really really good brush out before you go. If there are mats some groomers will just shave them instead of taking the time to brush them out. If you have done your homework and found a reputable groomer hopefully it goes well!


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

I stay with Joey at the groomer, but I don't stand right next to him. I usually just sit a few feet away. My main concern is to ensure that he doesn't get too stressed or hurt/cut. His haircut is much less important to me than his safety. I've heard so may horror stories about groomers. I give Joey a bath, clip his nails, clean his ears, etc. As far as haircutting, he's safer having an experienced groomer cutting him than me! I take him to the same person each time. Luckily I have found someone that is gentle and kind with Joey and gives him a good haircut, now I just hope she never retires!


----------



## J and Paul Anka (May 6, 2012)

Also, not to freak anyone out but there was a groomer near where I live that forgot she had a dog in a dryer and killed the poor little guy! So, caution on the big industrial dryers where the groomer can walk away.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lovely. reason #840 that I do all my own grooming.....


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I called all over town before I found a groomer that doesn't cage dry. Cage dryers are dangerous and I don't know why there's not more public outcry about them. I can live with my dog if her nose is shaved . . .i can't live with her if she expires in an overheated cage.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Dear Groomer, (here's a list from my recent experience today in which the groomer-a very nice lady in a very clean modern shop-only took him away for 15 minutes and only did his eyes and feet and.......oh no, completely changed his look). Lucky's a looker (which of our Havs is not?) so he can stand the bad hair cut but I WISH I'd perhaps written to her before:
Dear Groomer:
1. Here's a photo of a Havanese. This is how they look. See how this little black and white Irish Pied puppy is NOT a miniature schnauzer? Please don't shave his face to look like one.
2. Please note his wonderful furry feet. Please do not shave them down into little pointed ballet slippers.
3. See how long the hair on top of his head is? Please don't cut it into a bowl cut? He's a dog not Prince Charles.
4. Please don't use a clippers on his face.
5. Please cut the same length all over for his puppy cut (shall I say 2 inches???) (Is the hair on his head left longer??) You can see I'm stuck now.
6. Shall I ask her not to touch the anal glands?
7. Shall I ask her to or not to pull hair out of his ears?
8. Sounds like I should ask her NOT to put him in a crate with a surrounding dryer. It being almost June, why shouldn't I just ask to let me take him home towel dryed??
Thanks for helping with this list...before and afters of Lucky's face soon. 

p.s. I am sticking with this nice groomer and thinking that it's my fault not to have been more specific. Of course from all of your experience, even specifics may provide no guarantee. Oh and she asked me to leave him for a few hours next time because seeing me through the glass window (yes I snuck around the front desk to look on) really distracted and concerned the dog. I get it. lol


----------

